# *Sigh* - I want one



## Hooked (9/2/18)

is what @SouthernCelt said in a post. Forgive me for using your words without your permission SouthernCelt, but they are so full of longing, I just couldn't resist it! 

*What is YOUR *Sigh* - I want one? 
Share your longings, share your dreams ...*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/2/18)

Mine is a beautiful rosewood e-pipe, with a holder/stand/base ... whatever you call it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/2/18)

A golden authentic bb

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/2/18)

Sigh 
A LUNASEA EUROPA Stabwood Squonker.
Currently still in production.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (9/2/18)

.... no sensitivity to PG

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Bizkuit (9/2/18)

Minikin boost Kodama. Sigh....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (10/2/18)

Hooked said:


> is what @SouthernCelt said in a post. Forgive me for using your words without your permission SouthernCelt, but they are so full of longing, I just couldn't resist it!
> 
> *What is YOUR *Sigh* - I want one?
> Share your longings, share your dreams ...*


I never thought I'd say this but I'm good.I have enough gear for a start up vape store.
On second thought I wouldn't say no to a SX Mini G class.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (10/2/18)

kev mac said:


> I never thought I'd say this but I'm good.I have enough gear for a start up vape store.
> 
> And I have enough juice to start up a vape store! Let's join forces @kev mac. We can start an online shop where our forumites get a special discount!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

Something like this for those nights of contemplation with a good single malt or port or sherry where you want to take your time and savor the good things life has to offer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905 (11/2/18)

Sigh...Goodness where to start...

A black Mölly V2 with frosted panels






And a Bolt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muttaqeen (11/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Sigh...Goodness where to start...
> 
> A black Mölly V2 with frosted panels
> 
> ...


there is a black v2 with frosted panels for sale on IAVA page on fb bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (11/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> there is a black v2 with frosted panels for sale on IAVA page on fb bro



Checked now its gone already...or cant find the post anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (11/2/18)

Ive got a list of wants/needs  
-Molly V2
-HexOhm
-Bolt 
-Psyclone edition Arkon
-SS Flave 22
-Gold Flave 22
-Ti Flave 22
-Ti OG Goon and Ti V1.5 Goon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/2/18)

I have my mölly v1 and mölly v2 and a monark coupled with a flave 22 ,haku phenome and a hadaly so in squonk division I'm happy although I want a limelight gloom and I'm sure I'll get one soon. As for a flava rta I've just received the coppervape skyline so I'm in total bliss but also looking at getting a pipe thingy to try out,FOMO IS REAL.. what I do still want and more out of FOMO aswell is a full black sxk bb 

Dreams do come true.. hustle hard

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> I have my mölly v1 and mölly v2 and a monark coupled with a flave 22 ,haku phenome and a hadaly so in squonk division I'm happy although I want a limelight gloom and I'm sure I'll get one soon. As for a flava rta I've just received the coppervape skyline so I'm in total bliss but also looking at getting a pipe thingy to try out,FOMO IS REAL.. what I do still want and more out of FOMO aswell is a full black sxk bb
> 
> Dreams do come true.. hustle hard
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Your FOMO is a lot of people's one at this stage iro pipes, have a look here, were investigating
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/want-to-get-into-e-pipes-and-diy-again.t47199/
I also need one for those lazy times where you want to think

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

Ok, so I posted the pipe, and it is a great want, but after yesterday my list had an item added that is going to take some heavy saving and longing until it happens, I loved the Gloom that I got to try, but my wish is for a  you guessed it, REO , man o man, there is just something about it and a strange attraction there that is difficult to explain. 

Once the medical bills are done and dusted some serious savings will need to happen to make this a reality! Happiness will be .......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (11/2/18)

Contentment goes a long way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/2/18)

Mahir said:


> Contentment goes a long way



Never be content. Always be grateful but never content.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, so I posted the pipe, and it is a great want, but after yesterday my list had an item added that is going to take some heavy saving and longing until it happens, I loved the Gloom that I got to try, but my wish is for a  you guessed it, REO , man o man, there is just something about it and a strange attraction there that is difficult to explain.
> 
> Once the medical bills are done and dusted some serious savings will need to happen to make this a reality! Happiness will be .......


@Room Fogger I can relate to the Reo "magic". The Mini may be small, running a low capacity battery and small juice capacity, in fact it is my smallest mod in all respects, but it is also my favorite. 

Bought it secondhand from @Amir, and moments after finalizing the deal I started having my doubts, buyers remorse, but since getting it in my hands I know this was money very well spent. Sure worth the investment. Will be looking out for a full size Grant in the near future.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

Raindance said:


> @Room Fogger I can relate to the Reo "magic". The Mini may be small, running a low capacity battery and small juice capacity, in fact it is my smallest mod in all respects, but it is also my favorite.
> 
> Bought it secondhand from @Amir, and moments after finalizing the deal I started having my doubts, buyers remorse, but since getting it in my hands I know this was money very well spent. Sure worth the investment. Will be looking out for a full size Grant in the near future.
> 
> Regards


I am going to be saving like mad for that investment, when you see them initially and the prices you think madness, but once you have had one in your hand and taken a toot like @Silver always says, you realize that you have experienced nothing about vaping yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (12/2/18)

Mahir said:


> Contentment goes a long way


 
I love what you said, @Mahir and it's so true - but we are seldom content. It's usually a case of I-want-more ... and more is never enough! I'm like that with juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jamo88 (12/2/18)

There is just something about it ... i find it quiet appealing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (12/2/18)

Mahir said:


> Contentment goes a long way


Unfortunately there is many things in life one can become completely comtempted about.. but a hobby.. naa.. will never be one of those. A hobby is meant to be funfilled. Where is the fun in bein comtempted 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


----------



## Hooked (21/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> Ive got a list of wants/needs
> -Molly V2
> -HexOhm
> -Bolt
> ...



You want/need to win the lottery with that list @Muttaqeen !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (21/2/18)

Hooked said:


> You want/need to win the lottery with that list @Muttaqeen !


im close to winning the lottery hahaha 

But i will build that little army over a long period of time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/2/18)

Noisy cricket v2, one day when the account has fattened up a bit


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Noisy cricket v2, one day when the account has fattened up a bit


Let me spoil or make your day
http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=92&product_id=986
Enjoy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Let me spoil or make your day
> http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=92&product_id=986
> Enjoy


That's exactly what started the urge 

The 3fvape group buy and latest concentrate order took a giant ### on my monthly budget .... going to start a cricket fund

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia (21/2/18)

I want an Izanagi Ensui tube mech


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> That's exactly what started the urge
> 
> The 3fvape group buy and latest concentrate order took a giant ### on my monthly budget .... going to start a cricket fund


I've started a Reo fund after trying one, at the rate contributions are going into it I should have enough saved up in 2023.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

An authentic bb or maybe the limelight..sigh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (22/2/18)

Mine is a Geekvape Zeus along with a bottle of SNLV18.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (22/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Mine is a Geekvape Zeus along with a bottle of SNLV18.


I blame @Rob Fisher for me wanting a Zeus. He planted the seed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft (22/2/18)

A stabwood HexOhm, they're so pretty, but so damn expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

